# RenaultSport Megane R26 in Deep Black - Correction Detail



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This rather tasty black R26 with Lux and 'Black Pack' belongs to a fellow MeganeSport forum member, who contacted me to see what I could do with the paint on his Deep Black R26.

After a few false starts, I finally managed to be free for the car last Sunday. Below details the detail (excuse the crap pun!)...

A few before pics - nothing too scary so far, just a pretty dirty Meg 




























and so the process began:

- Arches and Tyres cleaned and scrubbed with Autosmart G101 mixed 4:1
- Wheel front and back cleaned with Autosmart Smart Wheels and various brushes
- Car cleaned with Optimum Car shampoo and left wet ready for...
- Claying with Elite PolyClay and Autosmart Reglaze as luuuuube
- Car rewashed with Optimum Shampoo and dried.

At this stage, the condition of the paint was becoming apparent under the unforgiving 11am sunlight/Brinkmann





































I began testing combinations of pads and polish. Now, for me, Deep Black (along with Racing Blue) has got to be one of THE hardest colours to correct, especially when trying to do so in the space of 8 hours or so. It marks VERY easily, yet can be a right bugger to correct. Use too firm a pad and you will marr the paint, too soft and you will do nothing! I had to use different combinations on most panels, and most panels had more than one set to get them to an acceptable level. Generally, I used 3.02 with either a polishing or cutting pad (new Megs 4" ones - great btw!), with the exception of the bonnet, which needed Power Gloss (S100) to get anywhere with, coupled with Menzerna's breeze block esque White Compounding pad.

Here are a few 50/50's:




























We also had a slight issue with overspray on the roof!!! :scared:










Which came off at the cost of my poor, brand new, pad!!










I finished up with Lime Prime to refine the finish where needed, and topped with Swissvax's Best of Show (£145!)

I also:

- Cleaned glass with new 3M Foaming Glass Cleaner
- Shuts with Britemax #6S
- Wheels with Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine
- Tyres with Pinnacle Onyx
- Exhausts with Megs NXT and Wire Wool

Some afters:



























































































It was hard work this one, but it looked stunning when I was finished (excuse the modesty lol!)

Thanks for reading all,

Russ.


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Fantastic results; very nice :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Awesome job mate. Cannot believe you needed such strong polish/compound on such soft paint:buffer:. Must have been a pita?


----------



## BDJ (Nov 21, 2009)

I love how the finish looks on black cars!
Can't wait to get my hands on my gf's mother saab )


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It was a bloody nightmare lol!

Most of the car was 3.02 and a yellow Megs pad, but the bonnet had seen paint, and was rock solid!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Got one to do soon, a 225 or whatever they are. Not so ****y now me thinks:lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What colour is it?

The 225 may be Black Gold, which can be even more of a pig!! :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

looks sweet russ. hope mine comes out like that. going to attack mine on saturday full detail. hope its not a pita like thatlol.


----------



## DNZ 21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cracking job mate


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> What colour is it?
> 
> The 225 may be Black Gold, which can be even more of a pig!! :lol:


Not sure of the exact colour russ, but its metallic black, i think with a goldish flake? Am i in trouble, he is a good friend to:wall:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Not sure of the exact colour russ, but its metallic black, i think with a goldish flake? Am i in trouble, he is a good friend to:wall:


Potentially... :lol:

Nothing like a good challenge 

IIRC, one of the Pro's on here said they refuse to do more than one Renault per week because they are such a PITA - Finer Details possibly


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice work dude. Diggin' the gloves.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Potentially... :lol:
> 
> Nothing like a good challenge
> 
> IIRC, one of the Pro's on here said they refuse to do more than one Renault per week because they are such a PITA - Finer Details possibly


Me and my big mouth


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2010)

Nothin looks better than a freshly corected black car, nice work :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind comments 

Russ.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work again, loving the depth of shine once finished :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work, looking good, the owner must've been happy with the finish.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic as always, obv shocked at the polish/pad combo required! Scary!


----------



## toosmiles (May 5, 2007)

bloody hell thats an awesome reflection youve got out of it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Gally

Most of the car corrected with 3.02 and Megs Polishing Pad, but the bonnet had seen paint before, so needed some heavy artillery to get anywhere. Most frustrating polishing experience ever!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Got there in the end though.....

Looks very nice in the finished pictures!

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah definitely quite strange Russ. 

I did a nice BG 182 after some bodywork and it was quite easy to work with and obviously very rewarding being black.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Fantastic work, the paint in those final shots look stunning :thumb:

I don't think I could live with Deep black! pick up my DCi 175 Meg next week, in Mercury thank goodness, a bit easier to keep looking nice


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

My Megane is Mercury.

It scrubs up well...


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Indeed, Mercury looks great :thumb:

I have plenty of Werkstat left over from when I had my glacier white R26, worked well on the white so going to stick with that on the Mercury for now...

Funnily enough was reading through your old DCi/R26 thread the other day.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

What conclusions did you reach between the two?

The DCI was good, but not special enough IMO coming from my Clio R27. It just felt too big and heavy, especially under braking. 

Definitely the best of the diesel 'hot hatches' though. Massively overlooked in favour of VAG stuff.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lovely work as usual russ


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work mate


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, it's certainly not a patch on the R26, which I loved...

Due to some financial difficulties I had to sell the R26 in August last year, was without a car until a couple of months ago when I bought a 10 year old TT. Great condition and cheap but I absolutely hated it, sold last week! Was also costing me £70 in fuel having moved out of London and commuting back in....

Have always liked Renaultsports (owned a Williams back in '96), loved the R26 and this came up at a great price. It has an RS Tuning re-map and is surprisingly quick!

For me right now, it's a great compromise, never thought I'd end up with a diesel but needs must and all that! So for now, some pretty decent handling with good economy, hopefully do me until I'm in a position to get a new Megane 250


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

nice ;-)


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just stunning Russ, they are such lovely cars.

My friend has a white one but last year some t*** kicked his door in the middle of the road... it's still not right.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's shocking, there are some right idiots about


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome :thumb:
perfect job! in a perfect car! :doublesho


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

That is stunning work :argie:


----------



## Rickst3r (Jun 5, 2010)

Really good results there, nice one.


----------



## chris68 (Sep 4, 2007)

Great job Russ, really nice results in the end.

What's the make of that torch that you're using in the 50/50's?

Chris


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic Results indeed


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2010)

Fantastic work mate!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

chris68 said:


> Great job Russ, really nice results in the end.
> 
> What's the make of that torch that you're using in the 50/50's?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

It's a Brinkmann. They are about £40 or so.

Thanks for all the kind comments 

Russ.


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great work - car looks superb :thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work as as always russ:thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Top work there mate it looks mint in the finished pics, theres some awesome reflections going on


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ooooh nice work!


----------



## garytc78 (Jan 6, 2010)

Russ I may be in need of your services next year maybe round april time mine is a black R26
and Iain at finer details did it and it looks great but I think next time I would like an enthusiast like yourself to do it as I can maybe pickup a few tricks and tips to help me in the future.


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

lovely result! (Y)


----------

